# Warning: Be wary of job offers on horse farms!



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I wanted to share this article with you all so you can be aware of these things. Always always always have an adult check out a farm/employer before accepting a job at a horse farm. Stay safe!!

Prosecutors: Schertz man uses job offer at horse farm to lure teen | kens5.com | San Antonio News, Weather, Sports, Traffic, Entertainment, Video and Photos



> * Prosecutors: Schertz man uses job offer at horse farm to lure teen *
> 
> by KENS 5 Staff
> Posted on April 7, 2010 at 7:43 PM
> ...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh that is so scary. There are so many sick, sick people in this world. A 10 year old neighbor girl comes over and helps me from time to time (mucking stalls and such) in exchange for riding Misty, but I know her mother well, and my son also plays with her other kids. I can't imagine how scary that would be to have someone approach your child on the street! Good thing that mother was vigilant.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Im glad the mom acted and kept him busy with the texts. But really? Thats really off...I cant see a "farmer" picking a child out of the park looking for employee's.


----------

